# Probleme mit Firebase Authentication



## brilzi89 (27. Apr 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade am Programmieren einer Registration für meine App und benutze dafür Firebase.
Jetzt habe ich es soweit mit Hilfe yon Youtube alles ganz gut hinbekommen.
Jetzt zum Problem. Wenn ich im Emulator die Felder ausfülle und auf den Button drücke, kommt nur der Toast den ich geschrieben habe uns sonst passiert nichts. In der Datenbank ist nichts hinterlegt, kann mir bitte einer Helfen bin noch ganz neu in Java und Android Studio.
Danke im Vorraus.
Hier ein kleiner auszug aus dem logcat und der RegisterActivity.



```
04-27 20:34:58.332 3271-3283/? W/DynamiteModule: Local module descriptor class for com.google.firebase.auth not found.
04-27 20:34:58.332 3271-3283/? W/DynamiteModule: Local module descriptor class for com.google.firebase.auth not found.
04-27 20:34:58.362 3271-3271/? W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
04-27 20:34:58.572 883-1877/? I/AuthChimeraService: Executing request: ProxyRequest[ url: https://www.googleapis.com/identitytoolkit/v3/relyingparty/signupNewUser?alt=proto&key=AIzaSyCZMnSm4sec6ip1OesDLzCUKPEqLVqD8iU, method: 1 ]
04-27 20:34:58.592 931-1819/? W/GLSUser: [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
04-27 20:34:58.672 165-674/? E/Drm: Failed to open plugin directory /vendor/lib/mediadrm
04-27 20:34:58.672 1764-2334/? W/DG.WV: Widevine DRM not supported on this device
                                        android.media.UnsupportedSchemeException: Failed to instantiate drm object.
                                            at android.media.MediaDrm.native_setup(Native Method)
                                            at android.media.MediaDrm.<init>(MediaDrm.java:163)
                                            at lvm.run(:com.google.android.gms:10)
                                            at jck.run(:com.google.android.gms:24)
                                            at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1112)
                                            at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:587)
                                            at jho.run(:com.google.android.gms:0)
                                            at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:841)
04-27 20:34:58.732 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 51 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.732 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(51, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.882 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.892 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.892 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.892 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:58.892 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:58.902 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:58.912 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000180300000000(536877059) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.972 1764-1776/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536877059, -1) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:34:58.972 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:58.972 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:59.092 1764-1767/? D/dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 1181K, 17% free 6344K/7600K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 37ms
04-27 20:34:59.092 1764-1776/? D/dalvikvm: WAIT_FOR_CONCURRENT_GC blocked 26ms
04-27 20:34:59.092 1764-1776/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 51 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:34:59.092 1764-1776/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(51) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:34:59.292 1764-1776/? W/Settings: Setting install_non_market_apps has moved from android.provider.Settings.Secure to android.provider.Settings.Global.
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 00006425  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+917)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f84e  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+238)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.472  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 000061dc  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+332)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f870  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+272)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.482  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.532  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 00002ee3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcGetGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.532  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 0000783f  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000036b3  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (my_glGetString(void*, unsigned int)+35)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 00007690  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (glGetString+64)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00010c1c  /system/lib/libEGL.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 000100fb  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::makeCurrent(android::egl_context_t*, android::egl_context_t*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*)+475)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 00014029  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglMakeCurrent+361)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #07  pc 0007ad50  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.542  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #08  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.662  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 00006425  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+917)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f84e  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+238)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 000061dc  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+332)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f870  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+272)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.672  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.742  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 00002ee3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcGetGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.742  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 0000783f  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.742  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000036b3  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (my_glGetString(void*, unsigned int)+35)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 00007690  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (glGetString+64)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00010c1c  /system/lib/libEGL.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 000100fb  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::makeCurrent(android::egl_context_t*, android::egl_context_t*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*)+475)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 00014029  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglMakeCurrent+361)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #07  pc 0007ad50  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.752  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #08  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 00006425  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+917)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f84e  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+238)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.862  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 000038c3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcQueryEGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 000061dc  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+332)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 0000f870  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+272)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.872  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.932  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #00  pc 00002ee3  /system/lib/lib_renderControl_enc.so (rcGetGLString_enc+163)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.942  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #01  pc 0000783f  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.942  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #02  pc 000036b3  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (my_glGetString(void*, unsigned int)+35)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #03  pc 00007690  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (glGetString+64)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #04  pc 00010c1c  /system/lib/libEGL.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #05  pc 000100fb  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::makeCurrent(android::egl_context_t*, android::egl_context_t*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*)+475)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #06  pc 00014029  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglMakeCurrent+361)
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #07  pc 0007ad50  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
                                         
                                           [ 04-27 20:34:59.952  1764: 1776 D/         ]
                                           #08  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
04-27 20:35:01.312 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 59 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.312 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(59, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.392 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt: Could not set socket write timeout:
04-27 20:35:01.412 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
04-27 20:35:01.412 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
04-27 20:35:01.562 931-935/? D/dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 764K, 19% free 5330K/6556K, paused 3ms+51ms, total 99ms
04-27 20:35:01.622 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt: Could not set socket write timeout:
04-27 20:35:01.622 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
04-27 20:35:01.622 931-1819/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.662 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.672 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 80 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(80, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 80 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.692 931-1819/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(80) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:01.802 931-1819/? W/GLSUser: [AppCertManager] IOException while requesting key:
                                         java.io.IOException: Invalid device key response.
                                             at erd.a(:com.google.android.gms:10)
                                             at erd.a(:com.google.android.gms:69)
                                             at erd.a(:com.google.android.gms:21)
                                             at erb.a(:com.google.android.gms:5)
                                             at erb.onTransact(:com.google.android.gms:4)
                                             at android.os.Binder.transact(Binder.java:361)
                                             at bvj.onTransact(:com.google.android.gms:2)
                                             at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:404)
                                             at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
04-27 20:35:01.842 931-1819/? W/GLSUser: [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
04-27 20:35:01.912 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 56 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:01.922 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(56, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:01.952 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt: Could not set socket write timeout:
04-27 20:35:01.962 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
04-27 20:35:01.962 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
04-27 20:35:02.142 883-886/? D/dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 1826K, 19% free 8518K/10468K, paused 3ms+3ms, total 78ms
04-27 20:35:02.192 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt: Could not set socket write timeout:
04-27 20:35:02.192 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
04-27 20:35:02.192 883-2542/? W/Conscrypt:    java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.202 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 75 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.212 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(75, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.222 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 75 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.222 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(75) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.272 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 56 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.272 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(56) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.272 883-2542/? E/Volley: [291] BasicNetwork.performRequest: Unexpected response code 403 for https://www.googleapis.com/identitytoolkit/v3/relyingparty/signupNewUser?alt=proto&key=AIzaSyCZMnSm4sec6ip1OesDLzCUKPEqLVqD8iU
04-27 20:35:02.292 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 56 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.292 883-2542/? I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(56, 536875012, 10007) failed with errno-13
04-27 20:35:02.342 883-2542/? I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 56 failed errno=-13
04-27 20:35:02.342 883-2542/? W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: untagSocket(56) failed with errno -13
04-27 20:35:02.342 883-2542/? E/Volley: [291] BasicNetwork.performRequest: Unexpected response code 403 for https://www.googleapis.com/identitytoolkit/v3/relyingparty/signupNewUser?alt=proto&key=AIzaSyCZMnSm4sec6ip1OesDLzCUKPEqLVqD8iU
04-27 20:35:02.352 883-1877/? I/AuthChimeraService: Error description received from server: Access Not Configured. Google Identity Toolkit API has not been used in project 235737772806 before or it is disabled. Enable it by visiting https://console.developers.google.com/apis/api/identitytoolkit.googleapis.com/overview?project=235737772806 then retry. If you enabled this API recently, wait a few minutes for the action to propagate to our systems and retry.
04-27 20:35:02.362 883-1877/? W/FirebaseAuth: [PhoneNumberAuthPostProcessor] postProcess starts
04-27 20:35:02.362 883-1877/? W/FirebaseAuth: [PhoneNumberAuthPostProcessor] postProcess ends
```


```
package trucki.spas.de.trucki2018;

import android.app.ProgressDialog;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.support.annotation.NonNull;
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.widget.ProgressBar;
import android.widget.Toast;

import com.google.android.gms.tasks.OnCompleteListener;
import com.google.android.gms.tasks.Task;
import com.google.firebase.auth.AuthResult;
import com.google.firebase.auth.FirebaseAuth;
import com.google.firebase.auth.FirebaseUser;

public class RegisterActivity extends AppCompatActivity {


    private EditText rPassword;
    private EditText rEmail;
    private Button rRegButton;
    private FirebaseAuth mAuth;
    private FirebaseAuth.AuthStateListener mAuthListener;
    private ProgressDialog progressDialog;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_register);

        progressDialog = new ProgressDialog(this);
        mAuth = FirebaseAuth.getInstance();


        rPassword = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.reg_password);
        rEmail = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.reg_email);
        rRegButton = (Button) findViewById(R.id.reg_button);


        rRegButton.setOnClickListener(new View.OnClickListener() {
            @Override
            public void onClick(View v) {


                String password = rPassword.getText().toString();
                String email = rEmail.getText().toString();


                register_user();

            }
        });

    }

    private void register_user() {

        String password = rPassword.getText().toString().trim();
        String email = rEmail.getText().toString().trim();

        progressDialog.setMessage("Registrieren......");
        progressDialog.show();


        mAuth.createUserWithEmailAndPassword(email, password).addOnCompleteListener(new OnCompleteListener<AuthResult>() {
            @Override
            public void onComplete(@NonNull Task<AuthResult> task) {

        if(task.isSuccessful()){

            FirebaseUser user = mAuth.getCurrentUser();


        }else {

            Toast.makeText(RegisterActivity.this, "Etwas ist schief geloffen", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();


        }



            }
        });



    }
    }
```


----------



## Robat (27. Apr 2018)

Hmm hast du es mal auf einem echten Device probiert? Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es auf Emulatoren mit DRM und ähnlichen manchmal Probleme geben kann.


----------



## brilzi89 (28. Apr 2018)

ne Probiere ich dann gleich mal, Danke


----------



## brilzi89 (29. Apr 2018)

also hab es auf meinem Device probiert, und da kommt der Selbe Fehler. Sobald ich auf den Button zum abschicken der Registrierung klicke, kommt der Toast " Etwas ist schief gelofen" so wie ich es Programmiert habe. :/ weis einer Rat?


----------



## Robat (29. Apr 2018)

Welche Android Version nutzt du?


----------



## brilzi89 (29. Apr 2018)

auf dem Smartphone Android 7.0


----------



## Robat (29. Apr 2018)

Das einzige was mir jetzt noch spontan einfällt ist:
 - Überprüfen ob das Device DRM supported
 - Schauen ob du die aktuellste Firebase-Version nutzt
 - Schauen ob die Permissions in der Manifest gesetzt sind.


----------



## brilzi89 (1. Mai 2018)

zu allen drei Sachen = Ja 
hab jetzt mal Android studio aktualisiert. Jetzt stürzt das Programm ab sobald ich auf den Registrieren Button drücke :/


----------



## Robat (1. Mai 2018)

Und was zeigt sich im Logcat?


----------



## brilzi89 (6. Mai 2018)

im logcat kommt folgendes.

einmal beim Error


```
05-06 13:50:36.273 158-158/? E/Drm: Failed to open plugin directory /vendor/lib/mediadrm
05-06 13:50:58.763 728-1496/com.google.process.gapps E/NetworkScheduler.SR: Invalid parameter app
    Invalid package name : Perhaps you didn't include a PendingIntent in the extras?
05-06 13:50:59.623 719-1645/com.google.android.gms E/WorkSourceUtil: Could not find package: trucki.spas.de.trucki2018
05-06 13:51:02.683 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:02.763 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:03.013 1143-1143/com.android.vending E/Finsky: [1] com.google.android.finsky.wear.t.a(3): onConnectionFailed: ConnectionResult{statusCode=SERVICE_VERSION_UPDATE_REQUIRED, resolution=null, message=null}
05-06 13:51:03.393 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:04.153 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:04.163 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: 重复删除命令
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:04.373 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:04.773 2194-2200/? E/jdwp: Failed sending reply to debugger: Broken pipe
05-06 13:51:06.083 2187-2187/? E/memtrack: Couldn't load memtrack module (No such file or directory)
05-06 13:51:06.083 2187-2187/? E/android.os.Debug: failed to load memtrack module: -2
05-06 13:51:06.153 1143-1299/com.android.vending E/Finsky: [84] com.google.android.finsky.verifier.impl.bq.a(165): GMSCore is missing, disabled or the version installed is older than the one required by this client
05-06 13:51:06.163 1143-1299/com.android.vending E/Finsky: [84] com.google.android.finsky.verifier.impl.bq.a(165): GMSCore is missing, disabled or the version installed is older than the one required by this client
05-06 13:51:07.623 728-1522/com.google.process.gapps E/NetworkScheduler.SR: Invalid parameter app
    Invalid package name : Perhaps you didn't include a PendingIntent in the extras?
05-06 13:51:08.243 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:08.253 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:08.263 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:08.463 1143-1143/com.android.vending E/Finsky: [1] com.google.android.finsky.wear.t.a(3): onConnectionFailed: ConnectionResult{statusCode=SERVICE_VERSION_UPDATE_REQUIRED, resolution=null, message=null}
05-06 13:51:08.473 728-1522/com.google.process.gapps E/NetworkScheduler.SR: Invalid parameter app
    Invalid package name : Perhaps you didn't include a PendingIntent in the extras?
05-06 13:51:08.553 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:08.783 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: 重复删除命令
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:09.033 951-2164/com.estrongs.android.pop E/Cataloger: syncFile:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
    need not sync path:/storage/emulated/0/Android/data/com.estrongs.android.pop/recomm/setting.download.tmp.tmp
05-06 13:51:10.523 2257-2257/? E/memtrack: Couldn't load memtrack module (No such file or directory)
05-06 13:51:10.523 2257-2257/? E/android.os.Debug: failed to load memtrack module: -2
05-06 13:51:11.593 2268-2268/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzbam
05-06 13:51:11.593 2268-2268/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzr
05-06 13:51:11.803 2268-2268/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.graphics.drawable.RippleDrawable', referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatImageHelper.hasOverlappingRendering
05-06 13:51:12.743 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send app launch
05-06 13:51:12.743 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to get app instance id
    Failed to send current screen to service
    Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:51:22.523 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:51:29.743 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
05-06 13:51:29.753 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:51:29.763 2268-2286/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
    Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:51:52.763 2268-2268/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
    Process: trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt, PID: 2268
    java.lang.NullPointerException
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity.register_user(RegisterActivity.java:54)
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity.access$000(RegisterActivity.java:18)
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity$1.onClick(RegisterActivity.java:46)
        at android.view.View.performClick(View.java:4438)
        at android.view.View$PerformClick.run(View.java:18422)
        at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:733)
        at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:95)
        at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:136)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5019)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:779)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:595)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
05-06 13:51:57.333 2301-2301/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzbam
05-06 13:51:57.343 2301-2301/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzr
05-06 13:51:58.083 2301-2301/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.graphics.drawable.RippleDrawable', referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatImageHelper.hasOverlappingRendering
05-06 13:51:58.913 2301-2316/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send app launch
05-06 13:51:58.923 2301-2316/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to get app instance id
05-06 13:51:58.933 2301-2316/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
05-06 13:51:58.943 2301-2316/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
```


und einmal bei Debug


```
05-06 13:54:07.153 481-691/system_process I/ActivityManager: START u0 {cmp=trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity} from pid 2301
   
    --------- beginning of /dev/log/main
05-06 13:54:07.193 2301-2325/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/GooglePlayServicesUtil: Google Play services out of date.  Requires 11717000 but found 11055070
05-06 13:54:07.203 2301-2325/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): user_engagement(_e), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, engagement_time_msec(_et)=128307, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=StartActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=-2486312279986552923}]
05-06 13:54:07.333 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 449K, 2% free 35845K/36352K, paused 5ms, total 5ms
05-06 13:54:07.353 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm-heap: Grow heap (frag case) to 66.698MB for 33177612-byte allocation
05-06 13:54:07.373 2301-2309/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1K, 1% free 68243K/68756K, paused 17ms, total 17ms
05-06 13:54:07.523 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize
05-06 13:54:07.523 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16452: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize ()I
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeMinTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeMinTextSize
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16453: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeMinTextSize ()I
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeStepGranularity
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16454: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16455: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes ()[I
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeTextType, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeTextType
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16456: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeTextType ()I
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0005
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16462: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration (IIII)V
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16463: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes ([II)V
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16464: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults (I)V
05-06 13:54:07.533 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:07.543 2301-2325/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): screen_view(_vs), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, firebase_previous_class(_pc)=StartActivity, firebase_previous_id(_pi)=-2486312279986552923, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=RegisterActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=-3701943832620541315}]
05-06 13:54:07.653 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-06 13:54:09.193 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/FA: Service connection failed: ConnectionResult{statusCode=SERVICE_VERSION_UPDATE_REQUIRED, resolution=null, message=null}
05-06 13:54:09.203 2301-2325/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
    Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:54:09.213 2301-2325/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
    Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:54:09.363 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/Choreographer: Skipped 102 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.
05-06 13:54:09.363 481-1460/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1985 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:221 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-06 13:54:10.193 481-494/system_process I/ActivityManager: Displayed trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity: +3s40ms
05-06 13:54:11.723 481-1460/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.attachNewInputLocked:1095 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.startInputUncheckedLocked:1166 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.startInputLocked:1128
05-06 13:54:11.723 481-1537/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showSoftInput:1753 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:175 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-06 13:54:11.913 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-06 13:54:13.603 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:13.773 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:14.033 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:14.343 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:14.703 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:14.963 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:15.703 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 485K, 16% free 3146K/3708K, paused 3ms, total 3ms
05-06 13:54:15.703 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:15.873 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:16.553 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:16.723 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:16.813 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:17.043 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:17.363 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:17.653 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:17.793 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:18.003 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:19.263 481-757/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.attachNewInputLocked:1095 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.startInputUncheckedLocked:1166 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.startInputLocked:1128
05-06 13:54:19.263 481-1418/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showSoftInput:1753 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:175 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-06 13:54:19.453 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-06 13:54:23.483 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:23.903 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:24.083 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:24.723 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:24.953 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:25.243 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:25.533 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:25.833 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:26.113 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 470K, 16% free 3137K/3708K, paused 3ms, total 3ms
05-06 13:54:26.113 646-700/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/IMETunnel: read data error, wait for new connect
05-06 13:54:27.783 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/AndroidRuntime: Shutting down VM
05-06 13:54:27.783 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x94c87b20)
05-06 13:54:27.783 2301-2301/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
    Process: trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt, PID: 2301
    java.lang.NullPointerException
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity.register_user(RegisterActivity.java:54)
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity.access$000(RegisterActivity.java:18)
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity$1.onClick(RegisterActivity.java:46)
        at android.view.View.performClick(View.java:4438)
        at android.view.View$PerformClick.run(View.java:18422)
        at android.os.Handler.handleCallback(Handler.java:733)
        at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:95)
        at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:136)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5019)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:779)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:595)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
05-06 13:54:27.783 481-757/system_process W/ActivityManager:   Force finishing activity trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity
05-06 13:54:27.803 481-495/system_process W/WindowManager: updateFocusedWindowLocked, focusedAppToken is null.
05-06 13:54:28.283 481-495/system_process W/ActivityManager: Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{4a9d8db4 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity t7 f}
05-06 13:54:30.423 2301-2301/? I/Process: Sending signal. PID: 2301 SIG: 9
05-06 13:54:30.423 481-521/system_process W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: setKernelCountSet(10037, 0) failed with errno -13
05-06 13:54:30.423 481-757/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.handleApplicationCrashInner:9640 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.handleApplicationCrash:9614 android.app.ActivityManagerNative.onTransact:1311 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.onTransact:2071
05-06 13:54:30.423 481-531/system_process I/ActivityManager: Process trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt (pid 2301) has died.
05-06 13:54:30.423 481-1418/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4a9c4aec u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity}
05-06 13:54:30.443 481-1524/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aa1f700 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity}
05-06 13:54:30.453 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: Late-enabling CheckJNI
05-06 13:54:30.453 481-531/system_process I/ActivityManager: Start proc trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt for activity trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity: pid=2330 uid=10037 gids={50037, 3003}
05-06 13:54:30.483 2330-2336/? E/jdwp: Failed sending reply to debugger: Broken pipe
05-06 13:54:30.483 2330-2336/? D/dalvikvm: Debugger has detached; object registry had 1 entries
05-06 13:54:30.533 481-521/system_process W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: setKernelCountSet(10037, 1) failed with errno -13
05-06 13:54:30.533 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: ignoring registerObject request in thread=1
    ignoring registerObject request in thread=1
05-06 13:54:30.543 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.createDeviceProtectedStorageContext, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.createDeviceProtectedStorageContext
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 684: Landroid/content/Context;.createDeviceProtectedStorageContext ()Landroid/content/Context;
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getCodeCacheDir, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getCodeCacheDir
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 691: Landroid/content/Context;.getCodeCacheDir ()Ljava/io/File;
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getColor, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getColor
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 692: Landroid/content/Context;.getColor (I)I
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getColorStateList, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getColorStateList
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 693: Landroid/content/Context;.getColorStateList (I)Landroid/content/res/ColorStateList;
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getDataDir, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getDataDir
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 695: Landroid/content/Context;.getDataDir ()Ljava/io/File;
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getDrawable, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getDrawable
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 697: Landroid/content/Context;.getDrawable (I)Landroid/graphics/drawable/Drawable;
05-06 13:54:30.563 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getNoBackupFilesDir, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.getNoBackupFilesDir
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 705: Landroid/content/Context;.getNoBackupFilesDir ()Ljava/io/File;
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.isDeviceProtectedStorage, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.isDeviceProtectedStorage
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 718: Landroid/content/Context;.isDeviceProtectedStorage ()Z
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.startForegroundService, referenced from method android.support.v4.content.ContextCompat.startForegroundService
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 733: Landroid/content/Context;.startForegroundService (Landroid/content/Intent;)Landroid/content/ComponentName;
05-06 13:54:30.573 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.583 2330-2330/? W/DynamiteModule: Local module descriptor class for com.google.firebase.auth not found.
05-06 13:54:30.603 2330-2330/? W/DynamiteModule: Local module descriptor class for com.google.firebase.auth not found.
05-06 13:54:30.603 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.pm.PackageManager.getPackageInstaller, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.common.zzo.zzv
05-06 13:54:30.603 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 846: Landroid/content/pm/PackageManager;.getPackageInstaller ()Landroid/content/pm/PackageInstaller;
05-06 13:54:30.603 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0012
05-06 13:54:30.603 2330-2330/? I/BiChannelGoogleApi: [FirebaseAuth: ] No Fallback module; NOT setting up for lazy initialization
05-06 13:54:30.623 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getNoBackupFilesDir, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.common.util.zzv.getNoBackupFilesDir
05-06 13:54:30.623 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 705: Landroid/content/Context;.getNoBackupFilesDir ()Ljava/io/File;
05-06 13:54:30.623 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:30.623 2330-2330/? D/FirebaseApp: com.google.firebase.crash.FirebaseCrash is not linked. Skipping initialization.
05-06 13:54:30.633 2330-2330/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzbam
05-06 13:54:30.633 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve check-cast 65 (Landroid/app/job/JobScheduler;) in Lcom/google/android/gms/internal/zzcki;
05-06 13:54:30.633 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x1f at 0x000a
05-06 13:54:30.693 2330-2333/? D/dalvikvm: JIT code cache reset in 0 ms (0 bytes 1/0)
    GC_CONCURRENT freed 257K, 10% free 3087K/3404K, paused 2ms+0ms, total 53ms
05-06 13:54:30.703 2330-2330/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.app.job.JobScheduler', referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcki.zzr
05-06 13:54:30.703 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve check-cast 65 (Landroid/app/job/JobScheduler;) in Lcom/google/android/gms/internal/zzcki;
05-06 13:54:30.703 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x1f at 0x0097
    DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0179 at 0x9f in Lcom/google/android/gms/internal/zzcki;.zzr
    DexOpt: unable to opt direct call 0x0713 at 0xac in Lcom/google/android/gms/internal/zzcki;.zzr
05-06 13:54:30.753 2330-2342/? W/DynamiteModule: Local module descriptor class for com.google.firebase.auth not found.
05-06 13:54:30.793 2330-2330/? I/FirebaseInitProvider: FirebaseApp initialization successful
05-06 13:54:30.833 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.view.Window$Callback.onPointerCaptureChanged, referenced from method android.support.v7.view.WindowCallbackWrapper.onPointerCaptureChanged
05-06 13:54:30.833 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve interface method 16089: Landroid/view/Window$Callback;.onPointerCaptureChanged (Z)V
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x72 at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.view.Window$Callback.onProvideKeyboardShortcuts, referenced from method android.support.v7.view.WindowCallbackWrapper.onProvideKeyboardShortcuts
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve interface method 16091: Landroid/view/Window$Callback;.onProvideKeyboardShortcuts (Ljava/util/List;Landroid/view/Menu;I)V
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x72 at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/view/SearchEvent;)
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.view.Window$Callback.onSearchRequested, referenced from method android.support.v7.view.WindowCallbackWrapper.onSearchRequested
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve interface method 16093: Landroid/view/Window$Callback;.onSearchRequested (Landroid/view/SearchEvent;)Z
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x72 at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.view.Window$Callback.onWindowStartingActionMode, referenced from method android.support.v7.view.WindowCallbackWrapper.onWindowStartingActionMode
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve interface method 16097: Landroid/view/Window$Callback;.onWindowStartingActionMode (Landroid/view/ActionMode$Callback;I)Landroid/view/ActionMode;
05-06 13:54:30.843 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x72 at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.TypedArray.getChangingConfigurations, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.TintTypedArray.getChangingConfigurations
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 944: Landroid/content/res/TypedArray;.getChangingConfigurations ()I
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.TypedArray.getType, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.TintTypedArray.getType
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 966: Landroid/content/res/TypedArray;.getType (I)I
05-06 13:54:30.853 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0008
05-06 13:54:30.863 2330-2342/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.pm.PackageManager.isInstantApp, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzbgb.zzamj
05-06 13:54:30.863 2330-2342/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 853: Landroid/content/pm/PackageManager;.isInstantApp (Ljava/lang/String;)Z
05-06 13:54:30.863 2330-2342/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x002d
05-06 13:54:30.893 2330-2342/? W/GooglePlayServicesUtil: Google Play services out of date.  Requires 11717000 but found 11055070
05-06 13:54:31.003 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.FrameLayout.startActionModeForChild, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.ActionBarContainer.startActionModeForChild
05-06 13:54:31.003 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16580: Landroid/widget/FrameLayout;.startActionModeForChild (Landroid/view/View;Landroid/view/ActionMode$Callback;I)Landroid/view/ActionMode;
05-06 13:54:31.003 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:31.013 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getColorStateList, referenced from method android.support.v7.content.res.AppCompatResources.getColorStateList
05-06 13:54:31.013 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 693: Landroid/content/Context;.getColorStateList (I)Landroid/content/res/ColorStateList;
05-06 13:54:31.013 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.Resources.getDrawable, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.ResourcesWrapper.getDrawable
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 907: Landroid/content/res/Resources;.getDrawable (ILandroid/content/res/Resources$Theme;)Landroid/graphics/drawable/Drawable;
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.Resources.getDrawableForDensity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.ResourcesWrapper.getDrawableForDensity
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 909: Landroid/content/res/Resources;.getDrawableForDensity (IILandroid/content/res/Resources$Theme;)Landroid/graphics/drawable/Drawable;
05-06 13:54:31.023 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0002
05-06 13:54:31.033 2330-2330/? E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.graphics.drawable.RippleDrawable', referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatImageHelper.hasOverlappingRendering
05-06 13:54:31.033 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve instanceof 248 (Landroid/graphics/drawable/RippleDrawable;) in Landroid/support/v7/widget/AppCompatImageHelper;
05-06 13:54:31.033 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x20 at 0x000c
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16894: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize ()I
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeMinTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeMinTextSize
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16895: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeMinTextSize ()I
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16896: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16897: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes ()[I
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeTextType, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeTextType
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16898: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeTextType ()I
05-06 13:54:31.053 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0005
05-06 13:54:31.063 2330-2333/? D/dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 236K, 9% free 3289K/3584K, paused 2ms+4ms, total 24ms
05-06 13:54:31.063 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration
05-06 13:54:31.063 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16944: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration (IIII)V
05-06 13:54:31.063 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.063 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16945: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes ([II)V
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16946: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults (I)V
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextHelper.loadFromAttributes
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16896: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-06 13:54:31.073 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0161
05-06 13:54:31.083 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.text.StaticLayout$Builder.obtain, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextViewAutoSizeHelper.createStaticLayoutForMeasuring
05-06 13:54:31.083 2330-2330/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve static method 15331: Landroid/text/StaticLayout$Builder;.obtain (Ljava/lang/CharSequence;IILandroid/text/TextPaint;I)Landroid/text/StaticLayout$Builder;
05-06 13:54:31.083 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x71 at 0x0014
05-06 13:54:31.133 2330-2345/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.pm.PackageManager.isInstantApp, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzbga.zzcw
05-06 13:54:31.133 2330-2345/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 852: Landroid/content/pm/PackageManager;.isInstantApp ()Z
05-06 13:54:31.133 2330-2345/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0028
05-06 13:54:31.133 2330-2345/? I/FA: App measurement is starting up, version: 11717
05-06 13:54:31.143 2330-2345/? I/FA: To enable debug logging run: adb shell setprop log.tag.FA VERBOSE
    To enable faster debug mode event logging run:
      adb shell setprop debug.firebase.analytics.app trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt
05-06 13:54:31.143 2330-2345/? D/FA: Debug-level message logging enabled
05-06 13:54:31.143 2330-2345/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
05-06 13:54:31.163 2330-2345/? I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.app.job.JobParameters.getExtras, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcjx.onStartJob
05-06 13:54:31.173 2330-2345/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 384: Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;.getExtras ()Landroid/os/PersistableBundle;
05-06 13:54:31.173 2330-2345/? D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000a
05-06 13:54:31.183 2330-2345/? W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
    VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
05-06 13:54:31.313 2330-2330/? D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 162K, 9% free 3311K/3624K, paused 14ms, total 25ms
05-06 13:54:31.343 2330-2330/? I/dalvikvm-heap: Grow heap (frag case) to 34.927MB for 33177612-byte allocation
05-06 13:54:31.363 2330-2338/? D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1K, 1% free 35710K/36028K, paused 21ms, total 21ms
05-06 13:54:31.373 2330-2345/? W/GooglePlayServicesUtil: Google Play services out of date.  Requires 11717000 but found 11055070
05-06 13:54:31.373 2330-2333/? D/dalvikvm: GC_CONCURRENT freed 2K, 1% free 35717K/36028K, paused 2ms+1ms, total 14ms
05-06 13:54:31.383 2330-2345/? D/FA: Service container out of date
05-06 13:54:31.403 2330-2345/? W/GooglePlayServicesUtil: Google Play services out of date.  Requires 11717000 but found 11055070
05-06 13:54:31.653 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/FA: Service connection failed: ConnectionResult{statusCode=SERVICE_VERSION_UPDATE_REQUIRED, resolution=null, message=null}
05-06 13:54:31.653 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/FA: Tag Manager is not found and thus will not be used
05-06 13:54:31.673 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): screen_view(_vs), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=StartActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=-2486312279986552923}]
05-06 13:54:31.753 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/libEGL: loaded /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so
05-06 13:54:31.783 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/libEGL: loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv1_CM_adreno.so
    loaded /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so
    #01  pc 00006425  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+917)
    #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
    #03  pc 0000f84e  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+238)
    #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
    #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
    #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
    #01  pc 000061dc  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglDisplay::queryString(int)+332)
    #02  pc 000073e1  /system/lib/egl/libEGL_adreno.so (eglQueryString+65)
    #03  pc 0000f870  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::initialize(int*, int*)+272)
    #04  pc 00012d70  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglInitialize+96)
    #05  pc 0007ab1b  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
    #06  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
05-06 13:54:31.863 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/GooglePlayServicesUtil: Google Play services out of date.  Requires 11717000 but found 11055070
05-06 13:54:31.873 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send app launch
    #02  pc 000036b3  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (my_glGetString(void*, unsigned int)+35)
    #03  pc 00007690  /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno.so (glGetString+64)
    #04  pc 00010c1c  /system/lib/libEGL.so
    #05  pc 000100fb  /system/lib/libEGL.so (android::egl_display_t::makeCurrent(android::egl_context_t*, android::egl_context_t*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*, void*)+475)
    #06  pc 00014029  /system/lib/libEGL.so (eglMakeCurrent+361)
    #07  pc 0007ad50  /system/lib/libandroid_runtime.so
    #08  pc 000377eb  /system/lib/libdvm.so (dvmPlatformInvoke+79)
05-06 13:54:31.873 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to get app instance id
05-06 13:54:31.873 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-06 13:54:31.873 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Failed to send current screen to service
05-06 13:54:31.883 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/OpenGLRenderer: Enabling debug mode 0
05-06 13:54:31.893 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.view.View.setTooltipText, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.TooltipCompat.setTooltipText
05-06 13:54:31.893 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15888: Landroid/view/View;.setTooltipText (Ljava/lang/CharSequence;)V
05-06 13:54:31.893 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-06 13:54:31.893 481-763/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.hideCurrentInputLocked:1880 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1968 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:221 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-06 13:54:31.893 481-763/system_process W/InputMethodManagerService: Got RemoteException sending setActive(false) notification to pid 2301 uid 10037
05-06 13:54:31.923 2330-2330/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/FA: Service connection failed: ConnectionResult{statusCode=SERVICE_VERSION_UPDATE_REQUIRED, resolution=null, message=null}
05-06 13:54:31.923 2330-2345/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FA: Discarding data. Failed to send event to service
05-06 13:54:31.953 646-658/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/Binder: Caught a RuntimeException from the binder stub implementation.
    java.lang.NullPointerException
        at android.inputmethodservice.IInputMethodWrapper.setSessionEnabled(IInputMethodWrapper.java:280)
        at com.android.internal.view.IInputMethod$Stub.onTransact(IInputMethod.java:129)
        at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:404)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
05-06 13:54:32.413 481-494/system_process I/ActivityManager: Displayed trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity: +1s960ms
```


----------



## Robat (6. Mai 2018)

Du bekommst eine NullPointerException an der Stelle im Code.
`at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity.register_user(RegisterActivity.java:54)`.
Was steht in Zeile 54?


----------



## brilzi89 (6. Mai 2018)

em weis ich nicht mehr, habe etwas rum probiert und dabei was geändert.
Hab nochmal im Logcat geschaut jetzt kommt ne andere meldung. Das mit den NullPointerException taucht nicht mehr auf


----------



## brilzi89 (6. Mai 2018)

also habs auf dem Emulator hinbekommen  hab google aktualisiert, dann gings.


----------



## brilzi89 (8. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, habe wieder ein kleines Problem. Sobald ich die App starte stürzt sie immer ab, könnte einer über den Code schauen ob ich alles richtig gemacht habe.

Logcat:

```
adb shell setprop debug.firebase.analytics.app trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt
05-08 20:37:55.439 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Debug-level message logging enabled
05-08 20:37:55.469 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
05-08 20:37:55.469 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.app.job.JobParameters.getExtras, referenced from method com.google.android.gms.internal.zzcjx.onStartJob
05-08 20:37:55.479 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 379: Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;.getExtras ()Landroid/os/PersistableBundle;
05-08 20:37:55.479 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x000a
05-08 20:37:55.509 2831-2847/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
    VFY: unable to find class referenced in signature (Landroid/app/job/JobParameters;)
05-08 20:37:55.639 695-2696/com.vphone.launcher D/FA: Application backgrounded. Logging engagement
    Logging event (FE): _e, Bundle[{_o=auto, _et=17006}]
05-08 20:37:55.639 695-2696/com.vphone.launcher D/FA: Connected to remote service
05-08 20:37:55.819 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 318K, 11% free 3254K/3628K, paused 4ms, total 9ms
05-08 20:37:55.859 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm-heap: Grow heap (frag case) to 34.871MB for 33177612-byte allocation
05-08 20:37:55.889 2831-2839/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed <1K, 2% free 35654K/36032K, paused 21ms, total 21ms
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16411: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize ()I
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeMinTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeMinTextSize
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16412: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeMinTextSize ()I
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16413: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16414: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes ()[I
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeTextType, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.getAutoSizeTextType
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16415: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeTextType ()I
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0005
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16458: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration (IIII)V
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16459: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes ([II)V
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextView.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16460: Landroid/widget/TextView;.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults (I)V
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.Resources.getDrawable, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.ResourcesWrapper.getDrawable
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 782: Landroid/content/res/Resources;.getDrawable (ILandroid/content/res/Resources$Theme;)Landroid/graphics/drawable/Drawable;
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0002
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.res.Resources.getDrawableForDensity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.ResourcesWrapper.getDrawableForDensity
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 784: Landroid/content/res/Resources;.getDrawableForDensity (IILandroid/content/res/Resources$Theme;)Landroid/graphics/drawable/Drawable;
05-08 20:37:56.219 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0002
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.TextView.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextHelper.loadFromAttributes
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 16413: Landroid/widget/TextView;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0161
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.text.StaticLayout$Builder.obtain, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatTextViewAutoSizeHelper.createStaticLayoutForMeasuring
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve static method 14890: Landroid/text/StaticLayout$Builder;.obtain (Ljava/lang/CharSequence;IILandroid/text/TextPaint;I)Landroid/text/StaticLayout$Builder;
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x71 at 0x0014
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.content.Context.getColorStateList, referenced from method android.support.v7.content.res.AppCompatResources.getColorStateList
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 570: Landroid/content/Context;.getColorStateList (I)Landroid/content/res/ColorStateList;
05-08 20:37:56.229 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6e at 0x0006
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15983: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeMaxTextSize ()I
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeMinTextSize, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeMinTextSize
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15984: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeMinTextSize ()I
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeStepGranularity, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeStepGranularity
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15985: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeStepGranularity ()I
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15986: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeTextAvailableSizes ()[I
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.getAutoSizeTextType, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.getAutoSizeTextType
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15987: Landroid/widget/Button;.getAutoSizeTextType ()I
05-08 20:37:56.259 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0005
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15993: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithConfiguration (IIII)V
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15994: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeUniformWithPresetSizes ([II)V
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm: Could not find method android.widget.Button.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults, referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatButton.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve virtual method 15995: Landroid/widget/Button;.setAutoSizeTextTypeWithDefaults (I)V
05-08 20:37:56.269 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x6f at 0x0004
05-08 20:37:56.289 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/AndroidRuntime: Shutting down VM
05-08 20:37:56.289 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: threadid=1: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x94c68b20)
05-08 20:37:56.289 2831-2831/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: main
    Process: trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt, PID: 2831
    java.lang.RuntimeException: Unable to start activity ComponentInfo{trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity}: java.lang.ClassCastException: android.widget.RelativeLayout cannot be cast to android.widget.Button
        at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2193)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2243)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.access$800(ActivityThread.java:135)
        at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1196)
        at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:102)
        at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:136)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5019)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:779)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:595)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
     Caused by: java.lang.ClassCastException: android.widget.RelativeLayout cannot be cast to android.widget.Button
        at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity.onCreate(StartActivity.java:44)
        at android.app.Activity.performCreate(Activity.java:5231)
        at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1104)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2157)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:2243)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.access$800(ActivityThread.java:135)
        at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:1196)
        at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:102)
        at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:136)
        at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:5019)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:515)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:779)
        at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:595)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
05-08 20:37:56.299 486-2704/system_process W/ActivityManager:   Force finishing activity trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity
05-08 20:37:56.599 486-2704/system_process I/WindowManager: Screenshot max retries 4 of Token{4a9cfbe8 ActivityRecord{4a9ceaec u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity t9 f}} appWin=Window{4a9b1274 u0 Starting trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt} drawState=4
05-08 20:37:56.599 486-2704/system_process W/WindowManager: Screenshot failure taking screenshot for (1080x1920) to layer 21010
05-08 20:37:56.659 486-500/system_process D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 991K, 24% free 10116K/13204K, paused 45ms, total 46ms
05-08 20:37:56.659 486-500/system_process I/dalvikvm-heap: Grow heap (frag case) to 11.013MB for 1127532-byte allocation
05-08 20:37:56.699 486-494/system_process D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 52K, 22% free 11164K/14308K, paused 45ms, total 45ms
05-08 20:37:56.709 486-500/system_process W/WindowManager: updateFocusedWindowLocked, focusedAppToken is null.
05-08 20:37:57.109 695-695/com.vphone.launcher D/FirebaseApp: Notifying background state change listeners.
05-08 20:37:57.109 486-500/system_process W/ActivityManager: Activity pause timeout for ActivityRecord{4a9ceaec u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity t9 f}
05-08 20:37:57.179 695-695/com.vphone.launcher W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-08 20:37:57.199 486-530/system_process D/ConnectivityService: Sampling interval elapsed, updating statistics ..
05-08 20:37:57.209 486-530/system_process D/ConnectivityService: Done.
    Setting timer for 720seconds
05-08 20:37:57.389 486-524/system_process W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: setKernelCountSet(10039, 0) failed with errno -13
05-08 20:37:58.329 902-902/com.google.android.gms.persistent I/WearableService: Wearable Services stopping
05-08 20:37:59.879 2831-2831/? I/Process: Sending signal. PID: 2831 SIG: 9
05-08 20:37:59.879 486-2704/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.handleApplicationCrashInner:9640 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.handleApplicationCrash:9614 android.app.ActivityManagerNative.onTransact:1311 com.android.server.am.ActivityManagerService.onTransact:2071
05-08 20:37:59.879 486-1130/system_process I/ActivityManager: Process trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt (pid 2831) has died.
05-08 20:37:59.909 486-536/system_process W/InputMethodManagerService: Window already focused, ignoring focus gain of: com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodClient$Stub$Proxy@4aa43594 attribute=null, token = android.os.BinderProxy@4a9f6d88
05-08 20:38:07.589 695-783/com.vphone.launcher W/DebugConnManager: getNetworkInfo() on networkType 1
05-08 20:40:27.199 486-530/system_process D/ConnectivityService: handleInetConditionHoldEnd: net=1, condition=100, published condition=100
05-08 20:41:53.429 1324-1392/com.android.vending I/PlayCommon: [70] com.google.android.play.b.h.e(263): Preparing logs for uploading
05-08 20:41:53.459 1324-1392/com.android.vending I/PlayCommon: [70] com.google.android.play.b.h.a(522): Connecting to server: https://play.googleapis.com/play/log?format=raw&proto_v2=true
05-08 20:41:53.819 1324-1392/com.android.vending I/PlayCommon: [70] com.google.android.play.b.h.a(579): Successfully uploaded logs.
05-08 20:42:37.139 1324-2028/com.android.vending I/PlayCommon: [114] com.google.android.play.b.h.e(263): Preparing logs for uploading
    [114] com.google.android.play.b.h.e(267): No file ready to send
```



```
package trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt;

import android.app.ProgressDialog;
import android.content.Intent;
import android.support.annotation.NonNull;
import android.support.v7.app.AppCompatActivity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.text.TextUtils;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.TextView;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.View;
import android.widget.Button;
import android.widget.EditText;
import android.widget.ProgressBar;
import android.widget.Toast;

import com.google.android.gms.tasks.OnCompleteListener;
import com.google.android.gms.tasks.Task;
import com.google.firebase.auth.AuthResult;
import com.google.firebase.auth.FirebaseAuth;
import com.google.firebase.auth.FirebaseUser;

public class StartActivity extends AppCompatActivity implements View.OnClickListener {

     private EditText loginemail;
     private EditText loginpassword;
     private Button loginButton;
     private TextView regBtn;
     private FirebaseAuth mAuth;
     private ProgressDialog progressDialog;

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_start);

        mAuth = FirebaseAuth.getInstance();


        loginemail = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.login_email);
        loginpassword = (EditText) findViewById(R.id.login_password);
        loginButton = (Button) findViewById(R.id.login_button);
        regBtn = (TextView) findViewById(R.id.start_reg_btn);

        progressDialog = new ProgressDialog(this);

        regBtn.setOnClickListener(this);
        loginButton.setOnClickListener(this);


    }
        private void userLogin() {

            String email = loginemail.getText().toString().trim();
            String password = loginpassword.getText().toString().trim();

            if (TextUtils.isEmpty(email)) {
                Toast.makeText(StartActivity.this, "Bitte geben Sie ihre email an", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                return;
            }
            if (TextUtils.isEmpty(password)) {
                Toast.makeText(StartActivity.this, "Bitte geben Sie ihr passwort an", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
            }
                progressDialog.setMessage("Bitte warten...");
                progressDialog.show();


        mAuth.signInWithEmailAndPassword(email, password).addOnCompleteListener(this, new OnCompleteListener<AuthResult>() {
            @Override
            public void onComplete(@NonNull Task<AuthResult> task) {


                if (task.isSuccessful()) {
                    Toast.makeText(StartActivity.this, "Wilkommen", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                    FirebaseUser user = mAuth.getCurrentUser();

                    Intent mainIntent = new Intent (StartActivity.this, MainActivity.class);
                    startActivity(mainIntent);
                    finish();

                } else {
                    Toast.makeText(StartActivity.this, "Etwas ist schief geloffen", Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                }
            }

        });

        }

    @Override
    public void onClick(View view) {
        if (view == regBtn)
            finish();
            startActivity(new Intent(this, RegisterActivity.class));

       if (view == loginButton){
           userLogin();
       }

        }
       }
```


----------



## Robat (8. Mai 2018)

brilzi89 hat gesagt.:


> Caused by: java.lang.ClassCastException: android.widget.RelativeLayout cannot be cast to android.widget.Button
> at trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity.onCreate(StartActivity.java:44)



In Zeile 44 versuchst du ein RelativeLayout zu einem Button zucasten. Was steht denn in Zeile 44?


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2018)

in zeile 44 steht 
loginButton = (Button) findViewById(R.id.login_button);


----------



## Robat (10. Mai 2018)

Und du bist dir sicher, dass das XML-Element mit der ID R.id.login_button ein Button ist und kein RelativeLayout?


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2018)

ok hab den Fehler gefunden. Ich habe ausversehen dem Layout auch eine Id gegeben die gleich dem Button ist.


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2018)

Danke dir Robat


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2018)

Hab jetzt wieder ein Problem :/ sobald ich auf den Button zum Login klicke, leiter dieser mich zur RegisterActivity statt zur MainActivity


----------



## Robat (10. Mai 2018)

Lass dir vielleicht mal ausgeben welchen Teil der onClick er ausführt.


----------



## brilzi89 (10. Mai 2018)

Logcat sagt folgendes wenn ich auf den Login Button drücke. Allerdings kann ich nichts erkennen


```
05-10 20:26:31.407 487-649/system_process I/ActivityManager: START u0 {cmp=trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity} from pid 2453
   
    --------- beginning of /dev/log/main
05-10 20:26:31.417 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/dalvikvm: Could not find class 'android.graphics.drawable.RippleDrawable', referenced from method android.support.v7.widget.AppCompatImageHelper.hasOverlappingRendering
05-10 20:26:31.417 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/dalvikvm: VFY: unable to resolve instanceof 213 (Landroid/graphics/drawable/RippleDrawable;) in Landroid/support/v7/widget/AppCompatImageHelper;
05-10 20:26:31.417 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: VFY: replacing opcode 0x20 at 0x000c
05-10 20:26:31.437 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/BiChannelGoogleApi: [FirebaseAuth: ] getGoogleApiForMethod() returned Gms
05-10 20:26:31.517 793-1932/com.google.process.gapps W/GLSUser: [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
05-10 20:26:31.517 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-10 20:26:31.547 2453-2470/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): user_engagement(_e), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, engagement_time_msec(_et)=25547, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=StartActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=5089355942446802281}]
05-10 20:26:31.547 158-512/? E/Drm: Failed to open plugin directory /vendor/lib/mediadrm
05-10 20:26:31.547 1436-1899/com.google.android.gms.unstable W/DG.WV: Widevine DRM not supported on this device
    android.media.UnsupportedSchemeException: Failed to instantiate drm object.
        at android.media.MediaDrm.native_setup(Native Method)
        at android.media.MediaDrm.<init>(MediaDrm.java:163)
        at pew.run(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):11)
        at mfx.run(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):27)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor.runWorker(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:1112)
        at java.util.concurrent.ThreadPoolExecutor$Worker.run(ThreadPoolExecutor.java:587)
        at mly.run(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626))
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:841)
05-10 20:26:31.597 1436-1527/com.google.android.gms.unstable D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 811K, 22% free 5735K/7284K, paused 43ms, total 44ms
05-10 20:26:31.947 793-1932/com.google.process.gapps I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 67 with tag 2000040100000000(536871937) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:31.947 793-1932/com.google.process.gapps I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(67, 536871937, 10007) failed with errno-13
05-10 20:26:32.067 793-1932/com.google.process.gapps W/GLSUser: [AppCertManager] IOException while requesting key:
    java.io.IOException: Invalid device key response.
        at gwx.a(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):12)
        at gwx.a(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):64)
        at gwx.a(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):20)
        at gwv.a(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):4)
        at gwv.onTransact(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):4)
        at android.os.Binder.transact(Binder.java:361)
        at dbp.onTransact(:com.google.android.gms@12673005@12.6.73 (000700-194189626):3)
        at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:404)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
05-10 20:26:32.107 793-1932/com.google.process.gapps W/GLSUser: [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
05-10 20:26:32.237 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 73 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.367 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 346K, 2% free 37249K/37652K, paused 6ms, total 16ms
05-10 20:26:32.397 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/dalvikvm-heap: Grow heap (frag case) to 68.070MB for 33177612-byte allocation
05-10 20:26:32.727 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.767 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
    Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.787 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
    Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.807 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.817 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.837 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
    Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.837 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 45K, 1% free 69604K/70056K, paused 17ms, total 18ms
05-10 20:26:32.857 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.867 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 83 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.887 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 83 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:32.927 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/Choreographer: Skipped 87 frames!  The application may be doing too much work on its main thread.
05-10 20:26:32.977 2453-2470/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): screen_view(_vs), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, firebase_previous_class(_pc)=StartActivity, firebase_previous_id(_pi)=5089355942446802281, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=RegisterActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=5089355942446802282}]
05-10 20:26:33.167 777-2364/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 73 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:33.287 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-10 20:26:33.317 793-1181/com.google.process.gapps W/GLSUser: [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
    [DeviceKeyStore] Cannot load key: Device key file not found.
05-10 20:26:33.327 777-2365/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 73 with tag 2000100400000000(536875012) for uid 10007 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:33.817 777-2365/com.google.android.gms I/qtaguid: Untagging socket 73 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:33.837 487-500/system_process I/ActivityManager: Displayed trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity: +2s393ms
05-10 20:26:33.907 2453-2464/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FirebaseAuth: Notifying id token listeners about user ( ZrGzcvTCJ1cKJstjvtMaSizMhdw1 ).
05-10 20:26:34.167 487-497/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.attachNewInputLocked:1095 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.startInputUncheckedLocked:1166 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1981
05-10 20:26:34.237 487-497/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.showCurrentInputLocked:1791 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1985 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:221 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-10 20:26:34.267 2453-2470/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Connected to remote service
05-10 20:26:34.647 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FirebaseApp: Notifying auth state listeners.
    Notified 0 auth state listeners.
05-10 20:26:34.677 487-1822/system_process I/ActivityManager: START u0 {flg=0x4000000 cmp=trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.MainActivity} from pid 2453
05-10 20:26:34.697 2453-2470/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): user_engagement(_e), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, engagement_time_msec(_et)=1793, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=RegisterActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=5089355942446802282}]
05-10 20:26:35.097 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-10 20:26:35.107 487-1681/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.hideCurrentInputLocked:1880 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1968 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:221 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-10 20:26:35.117 2453-2470/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt D/FA: Logging event (FE): screen_view(_vs), Bundle[{firebase_event_origin(_o)=auto, firebase_previous_class(_pc)=RegisterActivity, firebase_previous_id(_pi)=5089355942446802282, firebase_screen_class(_sc)=MainActivity, firebase_screen_id(_si)=5089355942446802283}]
05-10 20:26:35.187 487-500/system_process I/ActivityManager: Displayed trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.MainActivity: +514ms
05-10 20:26:35.937 2453-2453/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt W/MessengerIpcClient: Invalid interface descriptor: com.google.android.gms.iid.IMessengerCompat
05-10 20:26:35.937 2453-2469/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt E/FirebaseInstanceId: Token retrieval failed: SERVICE_NOT_AVAILABLE
05-10 20:26:36.427 2491-2491/? D/AndroidRuntime: >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit <<<<<<
05-10 20:26:36.617 2491-2491/? D/AndroidRuntime: CheckJNI is OFF
05-10 20:26:36.617 2491-2491/? D/dalvikvm: Using executionMode 2
05-10 20:26:36.677 2491-2491/? D/dalvikvm: Trying to load lib libjavacore.so 0x0
    Added shared lib libjavacore.so 0x0
    Trying to load lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
    Added shared lib libnativehelper.so 0x0
    No JNI_OnLoad found in libnativehelper.so 0x0, skipping init
05-10 20:26:36.697 2491-2491/? D/dalvikvm: Note: class Landroid/app/ActivityManagerNative; has 179 unimplemented (abstract) methods
05-10 20:26:36.747 2491-2491/? E/memtrack: Couldn't load memtrack module (No such file or directory)
05-10 20:26:36.747 2491-2491/? E/android.os.Debug: failed to load memtrack module: -2
05-10 20:26:36.777 2491-2491/? D/AndroidRuntime: Calling main entry com.android.commands.am.Am
05-10 20:26:36.777 487-534/system_process W/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: setKernelCountSet(10041, 0) failed with errno -13
05-10 20:26:36.777 487-1823/system_process I/ActivityManager: Force stopping trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt appid=10041 user=0: from pid 2491
    Killing 2453:trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/u0a41 (adj 0): stop trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt
05-10 20:26:36.777 487-1823/system_process W/ActivityManager: Force removing ActivityRecord{4a996994 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.MainActivity t5}: app died, no saved state
05-10 20:26:36.777 487-1823/system_process I/ActivityManager:   Force finishing activity ActivityRecord{4aa75598 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.StartActivity t5}
05-10 20:26:36.787 2502-2502/? D/dalvikvm: Late-enabling CheckJNI
05-10 20:26:36.787 487-1823/system_process I/ActivityManager: Start proc trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt for activity trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity: pid=2502 uid=10041 gids={50041, 3003}
      Force finishing activity ActivityRecord{4a9865b4 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/.RegisterActivity t5}
05-10 20:26:36.797 487-500/system_process W/WindowManager: view not successfully added to wm, removing view
05-10 20:26:36.837 703-703/com.vphone.launcher D/FirebaseApp: Notifying background state change listeners.
05-10 20:26:36.867 2491-2491/? D/AndroidRuntime: Shutting down VM
05-10 20:26:36.867 2491-2500/? D/jdwp: Got wake-up signal, bailing out of select
05-10 20:26:36.867 2491-2500/? D/dalvikvm: Debugger has detached; object registry had 1 entries
05-10 20:26:36.987 703-703/com.vphone.launcher W/EGL_emulation: eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented
05-10 20:26:37.087 2502-2508/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt I/AndroidRuntime: VM exiting with result code 1, cleanup skipped.
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process W/InputDispatcher: channel '4aae5138 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x9
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process E/InputDispatcher: channel '4aae5138 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process W/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa227e8 Toast (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x9
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process E/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa227e8 Toast (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process W/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa0d0f0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x9
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process E/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa0d0f0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process W/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa1462c trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x9
05-10 20:26:37.307 487-527/system_process E/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa1462c trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!
05-10 20:26:37.327 487-1682/system_process W/InputDispatcher: Attempted to unregister already unregistered input channel '4aae5138 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)'
05-10 20:26:37.327 487-1662/system_process W/InputDispatcher: Attempted to unregister already unregistered input channel '4aa1462c trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity (server)'
05-10 20:26:37.327 487-1682/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aae5138 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity}
05-10 20:26:37.327 487-1662/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aa1462c u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.RegisterActivity}
05-10 20:26:37.347 487-527/system_process W/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa22bc0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.MainActivity (server)' ~ Consumer closed input channel or an error occurred.  events=0x9
05-10 20:26:37.347 487-527/system_process E/InputDispatcher: channel '4aa22bc0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.MainActivity (server)' ~ Channel is unrecoverably broken and will be disposed!
05-10 20:26:37.347 487-649/system_process W/InputDispatcher: Attempted to unregister already unregistered input channel '4aa22bc0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.MainActivity (server)'
05-10 20:26:37.347 487-649/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aa22bc0 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.MainActivity}
05-10 20:26:37.357 487-1822/system_process W/InputDispatcher: Attempted to unregister already unregistered input channel '4aa0d0f0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity (server)'
05-10 20:26:37.357 487-498/system_process W/InputDispatcher: Attempted to unregister already unregistered input channel '4aa227e8 Toast (server)'
05-10 20:26:37.357 487-1822/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aa0d0f0 u0 trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt/trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt.StartActivity}
05-10 20:26:37.357 487-498/system_process I/WindowState: WIN DEATH: Window{4aa227e8 u0 Toast}
05-10 20:26:37.387 676-686/com.example.android.softkeyboard W/Binder: Caught a RuntimeException from the binder stub implementation.
    java.lang.NullPointerException
        at android.inputmethodservice.IInputMethodWrapper.setSessionEnabled(IInputMethodWrapper.java:280)
        at com.android.internal.view.IInputMethod$Stub.onTransact(IInputMethod.java:129)
        at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:404)
        at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
05-10 20:26:37.387 487-1684/system_process W/ContextImpl: Calling a method in the system process without a qualified user: android.app.ContextImpl.sendBroadcast:1123 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.hideCurrentInputLocked:1880 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.windowGainedFocus:1968 com.android.internal.view.IInputMethodManager$Stub.onTransact:221 com.android.server.InputMethodManagerService.onTransact:818
05-10 20:26:37.387 487-1684/system_process W/InputMethodManagerService: Got RemoteException sending setActive(false) notification to pid 2453 uid 10041
05-10 20:26:37.407 703-928/com.vphone.launcher I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 58 with tag 1b8a7d1b00000000(462060827) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:37.407 703-928/com.vphone.launcher I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(58, 462060827, -1) failed with errno-13
05-10 20:26:37.407 156-156/? D/Zygote: Process 2502 exited cleanly (1)
05-10 20:26:37.407 487-1823/system_process I/ActivityManager: Process trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt (pid 2502) has died.
05-10 20:26:37.947 703-928/com.vphone.launcher I/qtaguid: Tagging socket 108 with tag 1b8a7d1b00000000(462060827) for uid -1 failed errno=-13
05-10 20:26:37.947 703-928/com.vphone.launcher I/NetworkManagementSocketTagger: tagSocketFd(108, 462060827, -1) failed with errno-13
05-10 20:26:38.177 487-487/system_process W/NotificationService: Object died trying to hide notification android.app.ITransientNotification$Stub$Proxy@4aa33998 in package trucki.spas.de.truckiprojekt
05-10 20:26:57.797 976-2527/com.google.android.gms.persistent I/AsyncOpDispatcher: 35-GetDeviceDataUploadOptInStatusOperation
05-10 20:26:57.857 976-2527/com.google.android.gms.persistent D/dalvikvm: GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1628K, 24% free 7626K/9980K, paused 30ms, total 31ms
05-10 20:27:17.137 1341-2063/com.android.vending I/PlayCommon: [117] com.google.android.play.b.h.e(263): Preparing logs for uploading
    [117] com.google.android.play.b.h.e(267): No file ready to send
05-10 20:27:57.857 976-2528/com.google.android.gms.persistent I/AsyncOpDispatcher: 35-GetDeviceDataUploadOptInStatusOperation
```


----------



## Robat (10. Mai 2018)

Als ich dein Code gerade noch mal formatiert habe ist mir der Fehler ins Auge gesprungen. Deswegen *immer* Klammern setzen.

```
@Override
   public void onClick(View view) {
      if (view == regBtn)  // <-- Klammer vergessen.
         finish();
      // d.h. das hier wird immer ausgeführt.  
      startActivity(new Intent(this, RegisterActivity.class));

       if (view == loginButton){
           userLogin();
       }
   }
}
```


----------



## brilzi89 (11. Mai 2018)

Die Klammern habe ich :/


----------



## Robat (11. Mai 2018)

Schau dir mal genau das Kommentar an. Du hast die Klammern der 1. if-Abfrage vergessen.


----------



## brilzi89 (12. Mai 2018)

stimmt ich blind fisch XD vielen vielen dank echt super wenn man so kompetente Menschen hat


----------

